

A Glimpse Inside NYC's Startup Scene - ohadfrankfurt
http://www.entrepreneur.com/slideshow/225681

======
aclimatt
Like most places, their surrounding culture was a huge influence on their
companies. To the point where I'd say these businesses weren't made in New
York, they were made by New York.

 _Can’t live with the daily offerings from Banana Republic, Nordstrom and
Fab.com, and yet can’t live without them?_

 _So when one of his business school buddies left his $700 glasses on an
airplane, the idea of selling inexpensive eyewear directly to consumers became
crystal clear._

 _Students pay $1,499 per eight- to ten- week course, which include video
conferences with career coaches and real world professionals._

Fashion, shopping, and luxury goods for wealthy individuals. There's nothing
wrong with creating a business to serve your local market, and in fact that's
precisely what you should do -- start with the market you know best. But when
people like Bloomberg want to see more hard-core technology coming out of New
York like other competing areas, it's a long hard road requiring a massive
cultural shift. The engineering school will help, but it's going to take
decades to break away from fashion, finance, and food.

But the best part by far:

 _...we would never speak badly about our city, but the rent is too damn
high._

Yeah, well, growing the market for designer underwear sure isn't helping.

------
carterschonwald
This article seems to be a sequence of fluff profiles of companies that
already have quite a bit of publicity and success. And are not tech
businesses, but merely businesses that effectively use the Internet.

I can assure you that there are many technology driven startups that have
genuinely interesting engineering challenges going on in NYC (coupled with
viable intriguing business models). These places are not them.

Note: I'm a tad old school in this regard, having a website element to your
business can not be a modern definition of a technology company unless every
company is a tech biz ... :-)

------
krschultz
Apparently "A Glimpse Inside NYC's Startup Scene" == "A glimpse at 8 randomly
selected startups in New York City"

A nice treatment of the "scene" would talk about the incubators (TechStars),
work spaces (General Assembly), VCs (USV) and meetups. Those are more
important to the "scene" than any particular company, at least until one of
the tech startups in NYC grows into a 10,000 person company.

------
pavel_lishin
Nothing encourages me to close a tab faster than a slideshow-style
presentation.

Bonus points if Ghostery blocks the JS required to run it.

